# HDBAseT question



## norwintd (Aug 22, 2014)

We are looking at installing a ceiling mount projector in our auditorium and was wondering if anyone has experience with HDBaseT.
I have done some searching online but havent found the answer or device that does what i need.
I am looking at an epson projector with build in HDBaseT but I want to set up two connection points in the house. One on the front of the Stage and one at my FOH position. I would like to run from the stage to the projector and from the FOH to the projector and then into the projector. I would need some kind of combiner, matrix, etc... but everything I have found is hdmi in and HDBAseT out I need 2 HDBaseT ( one from each location) in to one HDBaseT out to the projector. 
I know I could use the projectors built in HDBaseT jack from one then just use a HDBaseT to HDMI receiver and input to the HDMI on the Projector for the other but I though there should be a way to route from two locations to one projector.
Any help or knowledge is always appreciated
-Todd


----------



## DMXFactory (Aug 22, 2014)

Todd,

Are your video sources HDBaseT as well? I have not seen many HDBaseT switchers either.

Here is one that seems to have what you are looking for:
Atlona AT-UHD-CLSO-612
http://www.atlona.com/UHD-CLSO-612.html

I have used Atlona for HDMI extenders before. They seem to be a good company.

-Adam


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 22, 2014)

Remember that HDBaseT is rebadged and extended by several companies...
So Crestron's Digital Media is HDBaseT under the hood with a few extra bits.

Having said that, I agree that there is, on the whole, a few of those really useful boxes that aren't readily available for HDBT that I wish were.
Like HDBT in to 2 or more HDBT out, or the switcher you're looking for...

I think with the way Valens have designed the chipsets for HDBT, manufacturers have a chip that is HDBT on one side and HDMI on the other and so to go HDBT to HDBT needs 2 sets of chips. This does somewhat make sense, because if you were straight switching, you'd be rerouting the HDMI, but should say the ethernet channel remain connected to both sources all the time - a la an ethernet switch.

Atlona tend to be a reasonable mid range company, but I am aware of issues in some of their products - it's never fun when installers are having to be sent new firmware just to make a device work like it was meant to...
So like any other manufacturer, test the solution thoroughly before the CEO's big keynote address, and if at all possible, with the device that matters most - no point testing for hours with a windows laptop for the CEO to walk in with a Mac...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 24, 2014)

I would treat it as you would for any other projector set-up, just one signal to the projector from a switcher. Have the switcher (like the one above, or this) in your FOH position (as you will likely need to turn the system on, even if you aren't running it from there), which will have your tech run components. You could then have a wall plate (like this) at the stage to get the signal to the switcher.


----------



## norwintd (Aug 25, 2014)

I was trying to avoid running from stage to FOH because all my cable runs from FOH to stage are up and over the house. So I would essentially running cable right passed the projector to get it to FOH, it should still be under the max distance allowance but as always I prefer to make any cable runs as short as possible.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 26, 2014)

norwintd said:


> I was trying to avoid running from stage to FOH because all my cable runs from FOH to stage are up and over the house. So I would essentially running cable right passed {past} the projector to get it to FOH, it should still be under the max distance allowance but as always I prefer to make any cable runs as short as possible.


 
The reason that it is preferred to run to the FOH, instead of directly to the projector, is that you are able to better manage the image than toggling through inputs at the projector. This will make presentation and control much better.


----------

